# Radioamatierisms >  VLF radiosakari caur zemi

## Ingus Siliņš

Internetā uzrakos uz seniem rakstiem par audiosignāla, telegrāfa signāla noraiīšanu, izmantojot pazemes klaiņojošās strāvas, vai radot šīs strāvas ar modulāciju... parasti tas izdodas dažu km rādiusā, bet viss iespējams, ja strāvas atrod garākus ceļus... tā nu lūk veicu eksperimentus: audiopastiprinātājs (22W) + paaukstinošais trafiņš 24/220V ap 40W) - ieejā pastiprinātājam padodam audiosignālu, laižam caur paaugstinošo trafiņu, kura vienu galu (220V tinuma) pieslēdz tīkla PEN vadam, otru (220V tinums) zemējumam, kas nav saistīts ar elektrotīklu... izveidojas zemes elektrodu antena uz kādiem xx m ( manā gadijumā ap 40m)... pie tam tīkla nullvads strādā kā "translācijas vads", otrs - zeme. pagalmā ar nesaistītu iezemēto elektrodu antenu ( ap 10...20m atstatums ) un VLF uztvērēju ( skaņas past uz kādiem +60db), varēja dzirdēt audio signālu... 40-50m attālumā...
Vai ko līdzīgu kāds ir provējis?

----------


## Ints

Nav, ja neskaita klasisko špickastiņu teleponu, kurš uzrādīja ļoti labus rezultātus.
amīši ir praktiski veči

https://www.nkj.ru/archive/articles/26467/
Man domāt, pa ūdeni signāls raidās labāk, nekā pa zemi, jūrā ir sālsūdens, tādējādi uz elektrolīzes principa, varam raidīt, kaut uz Japānu.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Eksperiments Nr.2. Šoreiz raidītājā 12V akumulātors un divu tranzistoru A klases pastiprinātājs... laižam audiosignālu ar visu līdzsprieguma komponenti zemē... apakšstacijas zemējumkontūra un atsevišķā zemētājelektroda kopējā pretestība ap 250 omi. Uztvertie signāli ( mūzika no raidītāja ) ar VLF uztvērēju pagalmā- spēcīgāki.. ( attālumi tie paši ) . Jāsaka, ka dzīvoklī varēja dzirdēt pat ar elektriskā lauka antenu... kapacitīvā saite ar tīkla nullvadu...

----------


## Zigis

https://www.elektormagazine.com/news/vlf-using-a-4-inch-antenna?utm_source=Elektor+International+%28English%29&utm_campaign=37a2bee503-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_4_25_2019_11_23&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_23bd160f48-37a2bee503-234138521&mc_cid=37a2bee503&mc_eid=364770cf8e

varbūt Silņam interesē

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Zigi, tā antena ir visai interesanta... pjezokristāls rezonē ar specifisku frekvenci... un ģenerē vairāku desmitu vai simtu kV spriegumu... kas savkārt rada pēcīgu elektrostatisko lauku... šāds el. lauks pa gaisu varētu vilkt pat kilometru... bet klintīs, pazemē, kur zeme ekranē lauku, varētu būt problēmas.... ( pie zemām frekvencēm elektriskos un magnētiskos laukus var aplūkot  atsevišķi )
Mežā, uz kādas stigas ar novadgrāvjiem izdarīju kārtējo eksperimentu: iespraudu grāvī, ūdenī raidītāja zemētājelektrodus ( apm 20..24m distance )... uztvert varēja apm 50...60m attālumā... 160m attālumā knapi, knapi kaut ko dzird, signāli nav saprotami... ( morzi varētu saprast )... ( uztvērēja zemētājelektrodu atstatums - 20..24m ). Mežā atradu kādu vietu, kur beidzas viens novadgrāvis... bet aiz zemes valņa cita novadgrāvja līkums - ideāla vieta, kur uzstādīt raidītāju ( izmantot divu novadgrāvju sistēmu, kā zemes elektrodu antenas pagarinājumus... bet tas nākamajā reizē...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

https://sites.google.com/site/sub9khz/earthmode
Rādioamatieru eksperimenti
http://onetuberadio.com/2017/04/18/7281/
Kara laika telegrāfs
https://teslaresearch.jimdo.com/ward...-ground-radio/
Interesanti raksti par šo tēmu...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Grāvju sistēmas eksperiments: Savienoju divus novadgrāvjus, kas atdalīti ar zemes valni, ar iezemēto elektrodu antenu ( raidītājs ), attālums starp zemētājelektrodiem ap 70m. uztvert skairi audiosignālu caur zemi varēja ap 110...160m attālumā, bet 300m attālumā vairs tikai knapi ko dzirdēju... Uztvērēja zemētājelektrodu attālums ap 20..24m. Secinājumi: tīri interesants eksperimens, cerēju, ka pa grāvjiem tie signāli aizklīdīs simtos m, ja ne km... signāla intesitāte atkarīga no pazemes ģeoloģiskās struktūras un vadītspējas... neviendabīgā vidē vērojama signāla pastiprināšanās vietās, kas rada lielāku pretestību signālam un klejojošās strāvas mēģina tikt šim šķērslim pāri...
žēl, ka jaunībā "nezināju šo joku" - būtu savienoti visi pazemes štābiņi ar pazemes sakariem....  ::

----------


## marisviens

Sveiks!
Ingus, kā tev pa telefonu piezvanīt? Mans tel. nr. 29277678

----------

